# Damp Out / KVH in?



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Changes are a-comin'*
Mavs Playoff Blog

The Mavericks' shootaround was perfect breeding ground for espionage agents.

Everybody was lurking in corners and talking to contacts about what changes could be expected for Game 2 tonight.

Anyway, the only obvious thing is that, whether or not Josh Howard plays, _there will be a change in the starting lineup_. The journey to a smaller lineup will begin with a new starter at center. Actually, there won't be any center on the floor if Erick Dampier is removed from the lineup, _with power forward Keith Van Horn the likely replacement._

If this happens, it's not as shocking a move as Devin Harris getting into the lineup in Game 2 against San Antonio. But it would be an admission -- as suggested before Game 1 on the SportsDay series preview page -- that their centers are going to have a tough time getting much action against the run-and-gun Suns.

And by the way, Howard appears to have a decent chance of playing tonight, although to what extent he'll be effective remains to be seen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OMG. There are so many things wrong with that, I don't even know where to start. 
KVH had better redeem himself and prove his naysayers wrong.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, I just heard about this a little bit ago. I was really, really hoping to see Diop in the lineup tonight.

I have to admit, I'm not following Avery's logic on this one. I mean, I understand he wants someone more mobile, but since when was KVH ever considered an even half way decent defender?

I'm gonna trust Avery, but I don't like it right now.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I'm gonna trust Avery, but I don't like it right now.


I'm in the same boat. Hope AJ proves me wrong. I would love nothing more than to come here tommorrow and eat crow after bashing KVH.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wish the somehow the Mavs were allowed to sign me to a 10 day contract. I would torch the Suns on offense and lockdown Mr. Nash


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Where's my Mbenga ? :brokenhea


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Where's my Mbenga ? :brokenhea


Gettin dusty deep on the pine.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Gettin dusty deep on the pine.


Someone may offer something better. :brokenhea


----------



## Mavs#1 (May 20, 2006)

Van Horn Expected To Start At Center 
26th May, 2006 - 5:38 pm 
Star-Telegram - To combat Suns’ perimeter-based frontcourt of Tim Thomas, Shawn Marion and Boris Diaw, Keith Van Horn is expected to start at center instead of Erick Dampier in Game 2. 

Dampier had troubles guarding Thomas in Game 1.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Where's my Mbenga ? :brokenhea


Probably not even activated for the game


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think we neeed to play Mbenga. My friend is going to the game and he hates KVH lol.

KVH is mobile yes but his D is dirt poor.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I think we neeed to play Mbenga. My friend is going to the game and he hates KVH lol.
> 
> KVH is mobile yes but his D is dirt poor.


thats wrong man, disrespecting dirt like that...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We need a decent 6'9 or 7'0 low post player next year, to give our opponents a different look.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

for what, we dont. We need a decent shooting guard. Someone that will punish if left open from the perimeter.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> for what, we dont. We need a decent shooting guard. Someone that will punish if left open from the perimeter.


We do but we should be more worried about a back up PF, Dirk needs his rest during the playoffs.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry Avery, but I have to give you a "told you so" on that one. Notice how the game on the defensive end changed immediately when he took out the worthless KVH and put in Diop.

Hope he learned his lesson and starts him in game 3.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> We do but we should be more worried about a back up PF, Dirk needs his rest during the playoffs.


exactly, we dont need a low post traditional pf perse because that isnt our offensive scheme. We need a Tim Thomas type player maybe. But younger lol


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> exactly, we dont need a low post traditional pf perse because that isnt our offensive scheme. We need a Tim Thomas type player maybe. But younger lol


It's better to have a PF that has some low post moves, 1. to give our opponents a different look when Dirk sits down and 2. make him play Center when Dirk is playing PF, it would make Dirk's life much easier.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah.. not ripping Dirk, but hes not a very good post up player. I would much rather have him on the perimeter. I honestly think this is a bad choice having KVH start. Hes one of those players that everyone hates when they miss a shot, but when he his a big shot everyone will love him untill he misses another shot. I would much rather see Damp or Diop starting because that will up the defense instead of the offense. Phoenix's offense is addicting, and to stop that, you have to play defense, so putting KVH in the starting lineup will just make the Mavs play Phoenix style basketball


----------

